# Another new member



## Gemini (Apr 26, 2009)

I placed an order for a new TT a couple of weeks back and have been browsing the forum since. It looks like a fantastic source of information for everything TT and I've learned a lot about my new car to be (planning new wheels and a remap already :roll: ). The only thing is, reading the posts and looking at all the great photos is making it very hard for me to remain patient. With potentially another 8 or 9 weeks left to wait I'm busting to hit the road especially given the great UK weather we are currently having.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome join the TTOC to keep you going untill you get your TT www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum buddy, bet your looking forward to your TT now


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

